# Window Frame



## tony (24 Nov 2022)

Hi all , I have been asked to make a frame for an opening that is 52" x 30" . This is voluntary work and I don't have a workshop with machinery . The more basic the better as I'm learning. It's at the top of an outside staircase & is part of shelter that stops rain blowing in through the door to the main building. I would attach a picture but I've struggled to do this in the past. My questions are , what size timber should I use , as in thickness/ width & could it be glued / screwed , as I don't know if I'm capable of mortise & tenon . Thanks Tony


----------



## rogxwhit (24 Nov 2022)

You're talking about this proposed frame as if it's an isolated structure. It would help people to answer more relevantly if you gave information about the whole context - the nature (materials, cross-section) of the structure it's attaching to. ;-)


----------



## johna.clements (24 Nov 2022)

I understand that both sides of the window will be outside. It is inside a porch that has an opening in one wall to provide light. The windows purpose is just to stop the wind and rain but still let in the light.

If you are not to worried what it looks like you could get some treated C24 maybe 100X22. Cut it and drill for screws then paint, stain etc then fix. Cut so the top and bottom go into the corners and the verticals fit between with butt joint. Fix a batten on the outside and then give another coat of the paint etc. Offer up the glass and fix another batten to the inside. Not something that I would want outside my front door but it would be cheap.


----------



## tony (24 Nov 2022)

johna.clements said:


> I understand that both sides of the window will be outside. It is inside a porch that has an opening in one wall to provide light. The windows purpose is just to stop the wind and rain but still let in the light.
> 
> If you are not to worried what it looks like you could get some treated C24 maybe 100X22. Cut it and drill for screws then paint, stain etc then fix. Cut so the top and bottom go into the corners and the verticals fit between with butt joint. Fix a batten on the outside and then give another coat of the paint etc. Offer up the glass and fix another batten to the inside. Not something that I would want outside my front door but it would be cheap.


Johna , that's exactly what I meant & no , I am not too bothered about appearance. We have to do everything cheap as very little funds. Thanks for the easy to follow instructions and I think that's the way to go. Cheers Tony 


rogxwhit said:


> You're talking about this proposed frame as if it's an isolated structure. It would help people to answer more relevantly if you gave information about the whole context - the nature (materials, cross-section) of the structure it's





rogxwhit said:


> You're talking about this proposed frame as if it's an isolated structure. It would help people to answer more relevantly if you gave information about the whole context - the nature (materials, cross-section) of the structure it's attaching to. ;-


----------



## rogxwhit (24 Nov 2022)

Now we see it! I feel that you could glaze the structural opening as is - meaning why have a separately installed frame - just plant lengths of batten (planed 25 x 50) to form a rebate, glaze onto it from the outside and putty in. Cladding going on there too? You'll need to form a detail so that water drains outboard at the bottom ...


----------



## Fitzroy (24 Nov 2022)

The other concern is the actual glass. I’d say you’d want toughened and a fair thickness in that location. Not sure I’d bother puttying it in, just another bead on the outside of the glass.


----------



## Seascaper (25 Nov 2022)

tony said:


> Hi all , I have been asked to make a frame for an opening that is 52" x 30" . This is voluntary work and I don't have a workshop with machinery . The more basic the better as I'm learning. It's at the top of an outside staircase & is part of shelter that stops rain blowing in through the door to the main building. I would attach a picture but I've struggled to do this in the past. My questions are , what size timber should I use , as in thickness/ width & could it be glued / screwed , as I don't know if I'm capable of mortise & tenon . Thanks Tony


Hello,
I suggest you use 50 x 100mm treated wood which is readily available and screw it together using some galvanised metal angle brackets. Screw it together with some good 40 mm screws. 
Regards


----------



## tony (20 Dec 2022)

Thanks, I've only just seen your reply


----------

